# Waxseals



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you install the waxseal on the toilet or on the flange?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

On the collar


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just outside the bikini line. :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This has been asked before I'm sure,

But if you have to ask again, flange.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Just outside the bikini line. :laughing:


 What's a bikini line?:whistling2:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I can see where this is going.......no right answer here. :laughing:

FWIW, I install mine between the flange and toilet.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If the collar is to low do you use two wax rings or raise the collar?:jester:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

flange


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> If the collar is to low do you use two wax rings or raise the collar?:jester:


The only collar I have is on my shirt. This is about waxseals and a closet flange.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If the flange is low in the floor I will install custom fired toilet/s to make up the difference.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm starting to think that if your south of the Mason/Dixon line it's called a flange:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I'm starting to think that if your south of the Mason/Dixon line it's called a flange:laughing:


And your point is????????? :jester:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

:yes:


Choctaw said:


> And your point is????????? :jester:


You say tomatoe I say tomato:yes:

And so it goes.

Ketchup or catsup?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

on the flange here.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I go against manufacturer suggestion, and install them on the flange. I had problem one time doing it that way, and it was completely and totally my fault, I shifted the wax.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Well being south of the Mason/Dixon line I say flange


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> :yes:
> 
> You say tomatoe I say tomato:yes:
> 
> ...


They are called " maters and taters" around hea.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You all talk funny.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I'm starting to think that if your south of the Mason/Dixon line it's called a flange:laughing:


If I were to look it up online, would it be called a collar or flange. At the local supply houses here they refer to it toilet flange. 

http://www.google.com/products?q=to...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDIQrQQwAg

As you can see, by my location, I am in Northern Indiana.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Ron said:


> You all talk funny.


you mean Y'ALL talk funny......come on you gotta say it right:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ron said:


> If the flange is low in the floor I will install custom fired toilet/s to make up the difference.


 
I thought they were called commodes in Oregon:laughing:


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

New toilet and 3" flange I install on toilet.
Any other scenario wax goes on flange :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I thought they were called commodes in Oregon:laughing:


Sold exclusively at HD and Lowes


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I thought they were called commodes in Oregon:laughing:


I thought they were crappers


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> I thought they were crappers


 
Sir Thomas to you :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber Bill will tell you it's putty not a wax seal that he uses. :thumbsup:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Sir Thomas to you :laughing:


True


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wax ring goes down on flange for me


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Flange...and I was taught putty in Chicago...but use wax now unless I dont have one with me..or cant find it in the truck..or it got smashed ..or melted.


----------



## kenneth (Jul 3, 2010)

i always put the wax on the flange. doesnt matter if you put it on toilet or flange as long as seal is made


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

On the flange here.






Paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I think its better because:
1. the flange is wider than the wax ring and needs to be pushed out a bit...on the toilet chances for a gap are greater.
2. I like to have a bit of a squish and know its not going into the drain.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Ron said:


> Plumber Bill will tell you it's putty not a wax seal that he uses. :thumbsup:


In the early days it was putty, now Wolverine Brass. I buy their rubbers.

3/8, 9/16, 3/4 and I carry a couple of 1" If I use wax it is with a horn.
and usually a heavy pattern of wax. No voids under the flange from a stupid tile man or a hack.

No wax what-so-ever if radiant under the floor.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Standard wax ring on flange.

If flange is too low, they get a new flange or they sign a waiver.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Flange


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Flange.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Flange.

My luck, I'd be dropping wc's trying to roll them over. Then the wax falls off. Who wants to lift it 2 more times than you have too, anyway. 

If flange is too low, they get Sioux Chief closet flange extenders, @ $5.00 each.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

The flange.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> In the early days it was putty, now Wolverine Brass. I buy their rubbers.
> 
> 3/8, 9/16, 3/4 and I carry a couple of 1" If I use wax it is with a horn.
> and usually a heavy pattern of wax. No voids under the flange from a stupid tile man or a hack.
> ...


No offense Bill,but them is some pretty small rubbers :whistling2:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> No offense Bill,but them is some pretty small rubbers :whistling2:


now that's funny :laughing:


----------



## BigMohr (Jun 24, 2010)

collar


----------



## Shoemaker2 (Sep 8, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Do you install the waxseal on the toilet or on the flange?


I always put the wax on the flange so I am sure I know where it ends up. :thumbsup:


----------

